# x1650xt overclock program ?



## painkiller (Jan 15, 2007)

Anyone knows if there excist a program that will overclock a x1650xt ?

Thx !


----------



## ATIonion (Jan 15, 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.com/atitool/


atitool...real nice tool for overclocking and many other features...happy overclocking..


----------



## TXcharger (Jan 15, 2007)

atitool pwns all


----------



## painkiller (Jan 15, 2007)

But when i try to find max core or try to overclock just the slightest the cards crashes and so does the computer...... 

Also look here:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=22843

_Originally Posted by lucaluca  
hey everyone, long time i did not oc anything... and i'm planning to do some so..

i was wondering if anyone (HAS and) overclocks a radeon X1650 XT card...

also any suggestions for the settings on this card would be highly appreciated..



(that's a nice smiley)

thanx,

luca. 


AtiTool does not support X1950Pro and X1650XT._


----------



## amd64best (Jan 15, 2007)

You can use atiflash for save VGA bios file. Then modified it by using RaBit.

I can ues this method for OC X1650XT.


----------



## TXcharger (Jan 15, 2007)

go to settings and click on the top scroll bar thingy and selct artifact scanning and move it all the way over to "less artifacts detected higher o/c" you should be able to o/c it then


----------



## painkiller (Jan 15, 2007)

Damn man, that didnt help either


----------



## painkiller (Jan 15, 2007)

amd64best said:


> You can use atiflash for save VGA bios file. Then modified it by using RaBit.
> 
> I can ues this method for OC X1650XT.



Sounds a bit to complicated for me


----------



## TXcharger (Jan 15, 2007)

uh...u might try increasing the voltage in the bios or contact wizzard...and yall r using .26 right?


----------



## painkiller (Jan 15, 2007)

Im using .26 yes.

I mounted the videocard in the same pcsystem that i had my old x800 in, and i had no trouble overclocking that cards ?


----------

